

Phone-Hacking Trial - Prince Harry Message 'Was Hacked' - davidsmith8900
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24775846

======
NAFV_P
HN readers don't seem to be interested that much in the phone hacking scandal.
Although not on the same kind of scale as the NSA story, it covers similar
topics, fits in with quite well with HN's interests and it is just as morally
repugnant.

I haven't heard of the NSA deliberately targeting a teenage girl who was
murdered, as in the case of Milly Dowler.

